# i can't believe this!



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I was looking up on accuweather the total snow accumulation for last night and this mornings snow storm and they said the total was .99 inches. Then i looked at the location it was taken......Manchester Airport.....what did they do measure off of the runway after the plow was done each pass?

So does anyone know where an accurate reading can be found?


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

It probably is the amount of liquid percipitation.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

look up nashua airport or pease tradeport and see what those say


----------



## Silentroo (Jun 19, 2006)

Generally taken just behind the Biggest Jet engine they can find, at full throtle so they do not have to put on a coat.

National Weather service generally has a good text and graphic version....


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Had to be over a foot! I got a call from a customer at 7:30 in the morning asking if I could come by he house because there kids had a swim meet in Exiter. She did even realize I did her driveway two times and the last pass was about 2:00 AM. When I had my old truck with a fowmaster muffler they alway new I was there. Diesels may be load right next to them but they don't resonate there the houses. Anyway when I got up there was at least 5 more inches of snow with a crust of ice on it and a pile over 2' along the street. If I waited until it was over it was well over a foot the way it drifts and blows off the roofs onto the driveways some places were at 18".


----------



## LHK2 (Jan 22, 2007)

That's In Liquid Precip.


----------



## LongTimer (Oct 27, 2006)

*Storm Totals*

Try this NWS site http://www.erh.noaa.gov/box/pns.shtml Print it because it only stays up for a few days - .99 is the precip in inches of water - the "fluff factor" will determine how much snow


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

hey yaz...
exeter ..:waving:


----------

